# My "toy" poodle weight 12.4 pounds at 7 months...



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She must be a mini. I doubt if she was 10 inches at the shoulder, and weighed 12.4 pounds, the vet would like to see her gain. It doesn't really matter does it - she is adorable. Swizzle had to be a toy. We fly him to Florida a lot and he would not fit in the cabin if he was a mini. Swizzle is a year old now and weighs 6 pounds. It might even be better for you that Lily is a mini with kids around.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> She must be a mini. I doubt if she was 10 inches at the shoulder, and weighed 12.4 pounds, the vet would like to see her gain. It doesn't really matter does it - she is adorable. Swizzle had to be a toy. We fly him to Florida a lot and he would not fit in the cabin if he was a mini. Swizzle is a year old now and weighs 6 pounds. It might even be better for you that Lily is a mini with kids around.


I think you're right on all counts! She was 6.6# when we got her and I'm much less nervous about the small kids than I was then! It's just funny because my arm is starting to get tired carrying her because it doesn't *seem* like she's doubled in size! lol


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the height of your OT. She still may have some growing to do. My OT which I knew would be OT because her Sire is 12" & 14lbs & Dam is 10 1/2" & 10lbs so I already knew what Louisa's app. height & weight would be. Righ now she is 47 wks old, 12" & 9lbs. She had been 8.9lbs since July & she finally ekked in a few ounces & height.

Would love to know what your pups Sire & Dam height & weight were. Some "breeders" just have NO idea & sell according to what they think is a "toy" Poodle. She is a great size for kids though. I have a 5 year old & mine is ideal for him.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Mama, my girls were supposed to also be toys, but Sadie turned more into a small Mini weighing 10.5lbs at 6 months. Lacey was 8.5lbs. so she is still a toy. But that's ok, I can tell them apart by looking at their little bodies!


----------

